# Filmaffinity for Classical music



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Do you know of any site which is similar to Filmaffinity.com but would be dedicated to CM?

Just wonder if there is any....well, I haven't done my research yet, first want to ask here if someone knows....

It would be fun to see all those ranking and critique , etc

Recently we've been having lots of polls here and it's about ranking pieces of classical music, it made me curious as for such a mirror-site dedicated to CM.

But well, perhaps no such thing whatsoever, people who are into CM perhaps too busy with playing/performing it and pure listeners are just a minor part of total amount of listeners of any music.


----------

